# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت >  کار با Kylix SMS ActiveX

## h_mohamadi

سلام بچه هااز کساني که تا به حال با Kylix SMS ActiveX کار کرده اند درخواست راهمنايي دارم؟
1- اين برنامه با موبايل کار مي کند يا با مودم gsm
2- براي دريافت sms در اين برنامه پک پروسيجور است اما من نمي دانم بايد چگونه آن را چک کنم تا هر لحظه sms جديد آمد به من نشان دهد.
من روي sampel هاي خود Kylix SMS ActiveX  خيلي کار کردم اما جواب نگرفتم
ممنون مي شئم من را راهنمايي فرمائيد

----------


## Valadi

من با این اکیتو ایکس حسابی دست و پنجه نرم کردم در مجموع خوبه 
برای دریافت SMS رویدادی داره که SMS را دریافت می کنه و ضمنا با گوشی و با مودم gsm هم کار می کنه اما بانوع پروتکل ارتباطیش فرق میکنه 
ضمنا من آخرین نسخه این اکتیو ایکس و 9 تا کامپونت در این زمینه دارم خواستی pmبده

----------


## h_mohamadi

آقای Valadi من این رویداد که onnewsms است را دیده ام و طبق sampel خودش عمل کرده ام اما می خواهم بدانم چطوری عمل کنم که هر وقت یک sms جدید به gsm رسید اتوماتیک این رویداد فراخوانده شده و متن پیام و شماره و زمان را به من بدهد منون می شوم اگر من را راهنمایی کنید.ضمنا نسخه full شما چه ورژنی است؟

----------


## Valadi

سیستم کارکرد خیلی آسانی داره وقتی sms میاد خودش (sampel) به شما اعلام می کنه فقط وقتی که sms میاد با از روی سیم کارت پاک کنی اگر نکنی سیم کارت پر باشه دیگه دریافت متوقف می شه 
من نسخه فول همه کامپونت های sms در دنیا دارم

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

اگه امكان داره بزاريد دا دوستان هم استفاده كن البته با نمونه

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

كسي لينك دانلود اين كامپوننت را داره؟

----------


## Valadi

شما می توانید از این سایت سازنده دانلود کنید 
www.Kylixsoft.com
کرک نمیشه در سایت قرار داد قانون 22 سایت برنامه نویس

----------


## hamid_khakzad

اگه کسی رجیستر کدش را خواست بهم پی ام بده

----------


## MSHService

سلام
بچه ها لطفا اینایی رو که گفتید به منم بدید.
من هنوز پستام به د20 تا نرسیده تا بتونم بهتون pm بدم.
کمک...

----------


## Batman

از دوستانی که با این کامپوننت کار کردن لطف کنن و یه نمونه برای بقیه هم بذارن

----------


## Valadi

برنامه نمونه از خود سایتش دانلود کن

----------


## Batman

با سلام
آقا من که هر کاری کردم نتونستم سایت کامپوننت رو باز کنم.نمیدونم مشکل از کجاست.لطف کنید اگر  چند تا نمونه از sample های خود کامپوننت رو بذارید یا اینکه لینک 
دیگه ای رو معرفی کنید ممنونم میشم

----------


## CYCLOPS

دوستان عزیز یه سوال
بعد از استفاده از Kylix sms فایل اجرایی برنامه رو میشه بدون اون منتقل کرد یا هر جا که برنامه میره باید kylix sms هم نصب کنیم ؟؟
(من با ویژوال استادیو کار میکنم)

----------


## Valadi

بله چون شما از OCX استفاده کردید باید در شاخه System32  کپی و نصب بشه

----------


## CYCLOPS

یعنی اگر به صورت دستی تو System32 کپی کنم و یا با یه Setup این کار رو بکنم دیگه حله و Setup خود Kylix sms لازم نیست

----------


## CYCLOPS

دوستان یه سوال دیگه در مورد این کامپوننت من یه نسخه ازش رو پیدا کردم ولی میخوام ببینم چه جوری میشه مطمئن شد که نسخه فول هست چون اصلا جالب نیست که آدم یه برنامه رو تا یه جاهایی بنویسه بعد متوجه بشه دمو بوده میخوام اگه دمو هست قبل از شروع پروژه نسخه فول رو تهیه کنم
هیچ پیغام خاصی در زمان استفاده و . . . نمیده

----------


## Nima NT

اگر هدفتون ساخت برنامه ارسالگر SMS هست چرا از nrComlib استفاده نمیکنید VCL هست و کار باهاش خیلی راحت تره.

----------


## Valadi

> ون اصلا جالب نیست که آدم یه برنامه رو تا یه جاهایی بنویسه بعد متوجه بشه دمو بوده میخوام اگه دمو هست قبل از شروع پروژه نسخه فول رو تهیه کنم


نکته خوبی را اشاره کردید در زمان ارسال و دریاقت یک آدرس لینک اینترنتی را (سایت تولید کننده ) وجود دارد اما در مورد خرید ما به شما 100 درصد تنضمینی و بدون هیچ محدودیتی  می دهیم 




> اگر هدفتون ساخت برنامه ارسالگر SMS هست چرا از nrComlib استفاده نمیکنید VCL هست و کار باهاش خیلی راحت تره.


زمانی طرف sms  ارسال می کنه که گزارش تحویل داشته باشه *این کامونت گزارش تحویل ندارد*
این فقط یک امکان تفاوت و کلی تفاوت داره ....

----------


## CYCLOPS

> اگر هدفتون ساخت برنامه ارسالگر SMS هست چرا از nrComlib استفاده نمیکنید VCL هست و کار باهاش خیلی راحت تره.


میشه یه مقدار توضیح بدین که از نظر امکانات و . . . با هم چه تقاوتی دارند ؟؟
از چه نظر کار باهاش راحت تره ؟؟

----------


## hamid_khakzad

> دوستان یه سوال دیگه در مورد این کامپوننت من یه نسخه ازش رو پیدا کردم ولی میخوام ببینم چه جوری میشه مطمئن شد که نسخه فول هست چون اصلا جالب نیست که آدم یه برنامه رو تا یه جاهایی بنویسه بعد متوجه بشه دمو بوده میخوام اگه دمو هست قبل از شروع پروژه نسخه فول رو تهیه کنم
> هیچ پیغام خاصی در زمان استفاده و . . . نمیده


اگر دوست داشتین Register Code و Register Name  این کامپوننت را با قیمت خیلی خوب می تونم بهتون بدم که با خیال راحت نرم افزارتون را دست مشتری بدین

----------


## hamid_khakzad

> میشه یه مقدار توضیح بدین که از نظر امکانات و . . . با هم چه تقاوتی دارند ؟؟
> از چه نظر کار باهاش راحت تره ؟؟


مهمترین مزیت KylixSms در مقایسه با mCore امکان گزارش تحویل پیام (Delivery Report) در kylix Sms می باشد و mcore این امکان را ندارد و چندین تفاوت دیگه نیز با هم دارند

----------


## CYCLOPS

> اگر دوست داشتین Register Code و Register Name  این کامپوننت را با قیمت خیلی خوب می تونم بهتون بدم که با خیال راحت نرم افزارتون را دست مشتری بدین


دوست عزیز شما برای فروش بهتره یک سایت یا وبلاگ باز کنی و اونجا محصولات دیگران که کرکشون رو دانلود میکنی حراج بزنی
اینجا فروم بازاریابی نیست انجمن برنامه نویسان فارسی زبان هست :متفکر: 
قوانین سایت شماره 15 جمله آخر :
*به خاطر داشته باشید که این سایت محل یادگیری است.*

اگر به این جمله دقت میکردید خیلی از تاپیک های مرتبط با مبحث SMS به جای اینکه به فروشگاه تبدیل بشه بار علمی بیشتری برای کاربرا داشت به نظر اعلام فروش محصولات دیگران در امضا کافی باشه

دوستانی که لنگ کامپوننت برای ارسال SMS هستند به وبلاگ زیر مراجعه کنند :
(وبلاگ ابزارهای تخصصی برنامه نویسی که اگه اشتباه نکنم ماله یکی از بچه های همین سایته)

http://freecomponents.blogfa.com

کامپوننت های  Kylix SMS ActiveX و ActiveX Pert SMS & MMS رو اونجا پیدا میکنید
(این پست به عنوان معرفی یک وبلاگ مفید است و لاغیر)

----------


## Mah

سلام  دوستان .
کسی می دونه چطوری میشه با این کمپوننت SMS رنگی داد؟؟؟؟
البته با امکانات موجود در همراه اول و ایرانسل و سایر اپراتورهای داخل ایران .

----------


## a_j0321

سلام من به رجیستر کد kylix 5.0 خیلی نیاز دارم ، لطفاً هر کسی داره email اش را بده تا email بزنم

----------


## Mahmood_M

دوستانی که در استفاده از کامپوننت KylixSMS مشکل دارن ، می تونن از مثال زیر کمک بگیرن ...

لینک دانلود : http://nabegheh.parsaspace.com/Examp...amakSender.rar

نکته ی مهم : با عرض معذرت ، لحن پیامها و نوشته های این مثال دوم شخص مفرد !  :کف کرده!:  هست !! ، چون برای یکی از دوستان نزدیک نوشته بودم این مثال رو ، گفتم یه موقع سوءتفاهم نشه !!  :چشمک: 

موفق باشید ... !

----------


## a_j0321

سلام دوستان
کسی یک نسخه دمو از kylix که با multidevice کار بکنه نداره؟ (کدش #C باشه لطفاً)

----------


## a_j0321

سلام 
می خواستم بدونم registercode و registername مربوط به kylix 5 را چند می فروشید ،در ضمن اگر یک نمونه کد برای استفاده در #C که multidevice باشه را اگر بگذارید ممنون می شم

----------


## MOJTABAATEFEH

سلام
لطفا اگر گرفتن گزارش ارسال روش خاصي داره بفرماييد چون تا جايي كه من كار كردم موقع ارائه گزارش ارسال يك رشته طولاني و نامفهوم نمايش مي ده
و دوم اينكه روش چسباندن پيام هاي دريافتي چند صفحه اي به چه شكل است

با تشكر

----------


## quiet_buzz

سلام
من هم مثالی از kylix که با C#‎‎ باشه میخواستم
آیا kylix با C++‎ هم کار میکنه؟
متشکر

----------


## a_j0321

سلام 
من یک مشکل با connect و Disconnect مربوط به kylix دارم آیا event ای داره که وقتی disconnect می شود متوجه شود؟

----------


## hamid_khakzad

> سلام 
> می خواستم بدونم registercode و registername مربوط به kylix 5 را چند می فروشید ،در ضمن اگر یک نمونه کد برای استفاده در C#‎‎ که multidevice باشه را اگر بگذارید ممنون می شم


 من می تونم با قیمت خوب بهت بدم اگه خواستی واسم پیام خصوصی بگذار

----------


## hosseinzamani13677

www.activexperts.com/xmstoolkit/howto لینک دانلود activex perts sms and mms

----------

